# Flu info from Texas Dr.



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

A friend of ours is a Dr. down in the San Marcos/NB area and sent this out. I felt it contained some insightful stuff not seen on the news.
Marc is a very intelligent and "with it" guy, he worked as a botanist for Pfizer in South America...then decided to become a Dr.

I hope it helps answer some questions and it does have some good suggestions for alternative medications ect.

*"After I returned from a public health meeting yesterday with community leaders and school officials in Comal County, Heather suggested I send an update to everyone, because what we are hearing privately from the CDC and Health Department is so different from what you are hearing in the media. Some of you know some or maybe all of this, but I will just list what facts I know.

- The virus is infectious for about 2 days prior to symptom onset
- Virus sheds more than 7 days after symptom onset (possibly as long as 9 days) (this is unusual)
- Since it is such a novel (new) virus, there is no "herd immunity," so the "attack rate" is very high. This is the percentage of people who come down with a virus if exposed. Almost everyone who is exposed to this virus will become infected, though not all will be symptomatc. That is much higher than seasonal flu, which averages 10-15%. The "clinical attack rate" may be around 40-50%. This is the number of people who show symptoms. This is a huge number. It is hard to convey the seriousness of this.
- The virulence (deadliness) of this virus is as bad here as in Mexico, and there are folks on ventilators here in the US, right now. This has not been in the media, but a 23 month old near here is fighting for his life, and a pregnant woman just south of San Antonio is fighting for her life. In Mexico, these folks might have died already, but here in the US, folks are getting Tamiflu or Relenza quickly, and we have ready access to ventilators. What this means is that within a couple of weeks, regional hospitals will likely become overwhelmed.
- Some of the kids with positive cases in Comal County had more than 70 contacts before diagnosis.
- There are 10-25 times more actual cases (not "possible" cases -- actual), than what is being reported in the media. The way they fudge on reporting this is that it takes 3 days to get the confirmatory nod from the CDC on a given viral culture, but based on epidemiological grounds, we know that there are more than 10 cases for each "confirmed" case right now.
- During the night, we crossed the threshold for the definition of a WHO, Phase 6 global pandemic. This has not happened in any of our lifetimes so far. We are in uncharted territory.
- I expect President Obama will declare an emergency sometime in the next 72-96 hours. This may not happen, but if it doesn't, I will be surprised. When this happens, all public gathering will be cancelled for 10 days.
- I suggest all of us avoid public gatherings. Outdoor activities are not as likely to lead to infection. It is contained areas and close contact that are the biggest risk.
- Tamiflu is running out. There is a national stockpile, but it will have to be carefully managed, as it is not enough to treat the likely number of infections when this is full-blown. I don't think there is a big supply of Relenza, but I do not know those numbers. If I had to choose, I would take Relenza, as I think it gets more drug to the affected tissue than Tamiflu.
- You should avoid going to the ER if you think you have been exposed or are symptomatic. ER's south of here are becoming overwhelmed -- and I mean that -- already. It is coming in waves, but the waves are getting bigger.
- It appears that this flu produces a distinctive "hoarseness" in many victims. The symptoms, in general, match other flu's; namely, sore throat, body aches, headache, cough, and fever. Some have all these symptoms, while others may have only one or two.
- N-Acetyl-Cysteine -- a nutritional supplement available at the health food store or Wimberley Pharmacy, has been shown to prevent or lessen the severity of influenza. I suggest 1200mg, twice a day for adults, and 600mg twice a day in kids over 12. It would be hard to get kids under 12 to take it, but you could try opening the capsules and putting it on yogurt. For 40 pounds and up, 300-600 mg twice a day, for less than 40 pounds, half that.
- Oscillococinum, a homeopathic remedy, has been vindicated as quite effective in a large clinical trial in Europe, with an H1N1 variant. You can buy this at Hill Country Natural Foods, or the Wimberley Pharmacy.

I will try to keep everyone posted if I have any new information. Meanwhile, don't be afraid just avoid infection. The fewer people infected the easier it will be for our public officials to manage it."

*


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I hope that is incorrect. 

thanks for sharing


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Jolly Roger said:


> I hope that is incorrect.
> 
> thanks for sharing


I double that. I like to pick my nose too much for the disease to be that infective.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

That is scary! And people still dont believe we need to get our borders shut down! I have 4 year old twins and a 12 year old who all have asthma to a certain degree and they will suffer greatly if they catch this. This ****** me off to no end that we cant stop immigration!


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

***? Can anyone verify that this is real and not BS?


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*don't count on it*



Jolly Roger said:


> I hope that is incorrect.
> 
> thanks for sharing


My wife works for the Goverment she came home saying that " they are going on a volintary , work release program because they are going to try to prevent a total shut down in the department " i guess we will just see :help:


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

srmtphillips said:


> That is scary! And people still dont believe we need to get our borders shut down! I have 4 year old twins and a 12 year old who all have asthma to a certain degree and they will suffer greatly if they catch this. This ****** me off to no end that we cant stop immigration!


As if that has anything to do with it. Most people go there on vacation and fly back to the states with it. You can't blame everything on illegal immigration, although we would all like too.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

name of doctor or I call BS


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

Maybe we can just put a bubble over the entire USA and not let anyone come or go. That would be a lot of fun!


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

I was thinking the media was -over- doing things. Maybe not?? 

I still don't understand how this is worse that any other flu other than there is no immunity and more people can get it.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Hughoo222 said:


> *
> 
> - During the night, we crossed the threshold for the definition of a WHO, Phase 6 global pandemic. This has not happened in any of our lifetimes so far. We are in uncharted territory.
> 
> *


WHO says we are at level 4.hwell:


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

Vee3 said:


> I was thinking the media was -over- doing things. Maybe not??
> 
> I still don't understand how this is worse that any other flu other than there is no immunity and more people can get it.


two words "cytokine storm"

normal flu causes death in the very young, very old, and people with weakened immune systems

flus that trigger a cytokine storm kills heathy people by turning their immune system against them

it is thought that H1N1 triggers a cytokine storm


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

It states we crossed the threshold of what would be defined as a Phase 6 Pandemic, not that they are officially stating it yet. Some news articles have been stating that we are most likely at a Phase 5 (by definition) due to its ease of tranmissibilty among people but the WHO is holding off on making it official to avoid panic. 

Having a recent work trip to Mexico (Matamoros and Mexico City) canceled recently due to this, I have been reading as much as humanly possible about it. I am sure there is much that hasn't been reported to avoid a panic.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

srmtphillips said:


> . This ****** me off to no end that we cant stop immigration!


I agree with this statement except that the "cant" should be replaced with won't........


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm callin BS...= more fish for me.(period)


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

WHO says level 5 now.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Similar to the SARS scare in Canada. It wasn't Mexico, but China. Apparenty, some unclean chicken/monkey side-dish in an urban center started the infection. Impossible to stop - family visits back in fourth, entire airplanes infected. I won't blame illegal immigration, as most of it from travellers. But this is what happens when you forget to treat third world countries like third world countries.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Those of you that don't believe that email have that right of course. But with an immediate relative who is a surgeon in a San Antonio hospital, it sounds similar to what I've heard.

Absoluteely no reason to panic, but this one is definitely concerning . . . my guess is that most people here in Texas will know of someone that has been EXPOSED to it in the next 2 to 3 days.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Some one is panicking. Check this out.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090429/ap_on_re_mi_ea/ml_egypt_swine_flu

Talk about drastic


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok...all I know is what Marc sent in the email. I am merely the messenger.
Seeing as my friend is a professional I don't see the need to put his full name out there, besides having his name on it would not change anything.
Do your own research if you like....I was simply passing along some info I thought was important and relative. You can always opt for the more whitewashed version in the media if you like.

Who knows it may be nothing, but I don't gamble with my kids lives.

Better safe than sorry.....or dead.


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Kill'em all........*

Now thats reactionary....it is a combo of human, swine and bird flu.
So when do they kill all the birds and people?



FishinFoolFaron said:


> Some one is panicking. Check this out.
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090429/ap_on_re_mi_ea/ml_egypt_swine_flu
> 
> Talk about drastic


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey, it's Egypt givem a little time. lol


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

Hughoo222 said:


> Ok...all I know is what Marc sent in the email. I am merely the messenger.
> Seeing as my friend is a professional I don't see the need to put his full name out there, besides having his name on it would not change anything.
> Do your own research if you like....I was simply passing along some info I thought was important and relative. You can always opt for the more whitewashed version in the media if you like.
> 
> ...


Thanks for putting it here. I'd rather read that and then second source the info rather than have nothing at all. This whole situation is still rather new & I'm looking at every bit of info I find relevent. Some of it kooky, some not so much.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

wahoo said:


> Maybe we can just put a bubble over the entire USA and not let anyone come or go. That would be a lot of fun!


 Too late, it's already here.


----------



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

Hughoo222 thanks for passing along.


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

Check out this article. WHO says 7 have died so far ALL from Mexico. The 24 month old that died came out of Mexico. Closing the border or limiting traffic in would make sense but of course that would stop our transition to becoming North Mexico..

A member of the World Health Organisation (WHO) has dismissed claims that more than 150 people have died from swine flu, saying it has officially recorded only seven deaths around the world.

Vivienne Allan, from WHO's patient safety program, said the body had confirmed that worldwide there had been *just seven deaths* - all in Mexico - and 79 confirmed cases of the disease.

*"Unfortunately that [150-plus deaths] is incorrect information and it does happen, but that's not information that's come from the World Health Organisation," Ms Allan told ABC Radio today.*
"That figure is not a figure that's come from the World Health Organisation and, I repeat, the death toll is seven and they are all from Mexico." Ms Allan said WHO had confirmed 40 cases of swine flu in the Americas, 26 in Mexico, six in Canada, two in Spain, two in Britain and three in New Zealand. Ms Allan said it was difficult to measure how fast the virus was spreading.
She said a real concern would be if the flu virus manifested in a country where a person had had no contact with Mexico, and authorities were watching all countries for signs of that. "There is no pattern that has emerged at this stage to be able to say that it is spreading in a particular way or it is spreading into a particular country ... the situation is continuing to evolve," she said. She said the WHO was not recommending against overseas travel, but urged those who felt sick to stay home and others to ensure they kept their hands clean. No decision had yet been made about vaccinations. "This virus is not airborne, it's caused by droplets ... so it's not a time for worry. It's a time to be prepared," Ms Allan said.

http://www.smh.com.au/world/only-7-swine-flu-deaths-not-152-says-who-20090429-aml1.html


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm not feeling well... who wants to shake hands?


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

From Chron.com

The Houston area’s first local resident to be diagnosed with swine flu has been confirmed in Fort Bend County. 
Officials at Fort Bend County’s health department said early Wednesday evening that they just received confirmation of the case from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. 
The resident, a teenage girl, was not hospitalized and is recovering, said the officials. She is a student in Bellaire at Episcopal High School, which starting Thursday will close through the weekend.
The illness started in the middle of last week, and she was treated by a private medical center. She had not recently traveled to Mexico.
The confirmation came a half a day after the CDC announced that a nearly 2-year-old Mexico City boy who fell ill in Brownsville and was transported for treatment at Texas Children’s Hospital in Houston was the first U.S. death.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't particularly trust any org that starts with "World"


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Hughoo222 said:


> Ok...all I know is what Marc sent in the email. I am merely the messenger.
> Seeing as my friend is a professional I don't see the need to put his full name out there, besides having his name on it would not change anything.
> Do your own research if you like....I was simply passing along some info I thought was important and relative. You can always opt for the more whitewashed version in the media if you like.
> 
> ...


Cool beans. I was just throwing the question out there to get your reaction. Based on your reaction, you don't resemble a sensationalist at all... just someone passing along information. Thanks for that.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

I left McAllen this morning at 5:30am to go to a funeral in Blessing, Tx. Got back home this aternoon at 5:00pm. I heard 3 different doctors on three different radio stations say that every year in the US of A 30,000 people die of the flu every year on average. They don't shut down schools or sporting events during flu season. So why now when 159 in Mexico and 1 in Houston. I don't mean to sound harsh,but what is the difference?


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Local (Corpus Christi) word is 94 unconfirmed cases. I'm expecting the reported numbers to grow exponentially over the next few days.... probably reaching the hundreds of thousands within 10-15 days. Do you have a plan in place? My wife and I are considering isolating our family away from all people... really drastic, but what else can one do? I guess I'm looking for advice on this one... I usually have all the answers for my family, but this one has me pretty much stumped.

I've got a decent stockpile of .22 rounds, but gonna stock up some more along with a "lifetime supply" of pellets and another few pellet guns.... gotta keep the family fed.

Wow, I just reread what I wrote, and I really can't believe what it says.... Is this really happening? Can you just walk away from everything... career, home, etc. to protect your lives?


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

Just announced on the 9:00 o'clock news here in DFW. ALL Ft. Worth public schools will be closed beginning _now_, until at least May 8th due to the flu.
Tinman


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*Mr. M*

Thanks for the heads up. I managed to find both and have bought them. We started taking the preventive tonight. Cheap Insurance.

Thanks for sharing the imformation.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 24, 2006)

Hughoo222 said:


> Ok...all I know is what Marc sent in the email. I am merely the messenger.
> Seeing as my friend is a professional I don't see the need to put his full name out there, besides having his name on it would not change anything.
> Do your own research if you like....I was simply passing along some info I thought was important and relative. You can always opt for the more whitewashed version in the media if you like.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

I second that. From what have heard and have read we should have a gauge after this weekend to the extent of the infection. I myself am not worried about catching the bug, but I have a 6 mo. old niece that is pretty cool as well as my parents. My sister works at Texas Childrens as part of management. She said they called meetings today and will be briefing the employees tomorrow. The victim had health issues on 4.3.09 and was sent to TC around 4.8.09. I heard the child tested negative for SF in Brownsville. I also heard they didn't know the child had the virus until they did the autopsy. The child passed on Monday. This leaves me with one question, I wonder if the child was under proper quarantine while at TC for the past 2 weeks?

Another thing I have read is that this may be a designer virus. (man made) Also has anyone else caught word about the recent deaths and disappearances of the worlds top microbiologist. The people who can fight this thing have been disappearing for the past 4 years. Seems like it's a high risk profession.



Haute Pursuit said:


> I don't particularly trust any org that starts with "World"


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Danny Jansen said:


> I left McAllen this morning at 5:30am to go to a funeral in Blessing, Tx. Got back home this aternoon at 5:00pm. I heard 3 different doctors on three different radio stations say that every year in the US of A 30,000 people die of the flu every year on average. They don't shut down schools or sporting events during flu season. So why now when 159 in Mexico and 1 in Houston. I don't mean to sound harsh,but what is the difference?


This past year....36,000 people died from the common flu in the U.S., where was the hysteria then ?


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks man. Trust me, I dont care for medical stuff at all and have even taken to paying out of pocket to see guys who know what they are doing and actually take time to do their job. I do a good bit of work in the recovery/addiction field for a non-profit and having "with it" Dr's as a resource is very important....as you can imagine people are usually in a vunerable place to begin with so our guys must be solid and make sound decisions. My friend who sent this is likely one of the most brilliant guys I know, as a botanist he worked in the Amazon for Pfizer and had an awakening as to the fact that the pharm companies were running a huge racket....he figured out that the plants had a great deal of medicinal use in forms other than the stuff that they are peddling. Granted the pharm stuff has a place when nothing else will work but I personally like to keep it as natural as I can....have you read an info sheet with a prescription lately? They have side effects that are almost funny....bleeding from the ears!

I did read about the boy from Mexico who died in Brownsville....my father in law lives in Brownsville and is an educator. Also tonight I was on the way home and stopped at a store on I-35, I pulled in and saw a bunch of people around a few trucks and one funky dodge suv of some sort....they were all from Mexico based on the plates....and of course I could not help but wonder if they crossed over today...so seeing as they were all outside I went in but did not touch the counter when paying...fact is it was kinda freaky.:headknock

I quit watching the news, I am more of a reader these days...keeps me from screaming at the TV and scaring the dog.



warcat said:


> Cool beans. I was just throwing the question out there to get your reaction. Based on your reaction, you don't resemble a sensationalist at all... just someone passing along information. Thanks for that.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

It's a big to do over nothing unless you have a really weak immune system. They are touting 2 meds that supposedly help you combat it... maybe buy their stock???


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

I was not going to mention it but I was also told that scientists were tinkering with a similar bug in 2004..maybe it got loose...(google it yourself) who knows.

What really bugs me is the stuff in world history that wiped out 40 million people in Europe ect. Who's to say it could not happen again.....I hope to hell not but it is a bit unnerving to consider. Heck I was a Dell Childrens last week donating some guitars to the kids to play while there...we did a little acoustic show and had lots of kids there...I imagine all is fine but I went to Central Market today myself and got the stuff.

The DFW school thing is freaky as well...something is up.

I think we should all just go fishing till this passes....I figure the water is a safe place to hang out.



MrNiceGuy said:


> I second that. From what have heard and have read we should have a gauge after this weekend to the extent of the infection. I myself am not worried about catching the bug, but I have a 6 mo. old niece that is pretty cool as well as my parents. My sister works at Texas Childrens as part of management. She said they called meetings today and will be briefing the employees tomorrow. The victim had health issues on 4.3.09 and was sent to TC around 4.8.09. I heard the child tested negative for SF in Brownsville. I also heard they didn't know the child had the virus until they did the autopsy. The child passed on Monday. This leaves me with one question, I wonder if the child was under proper quarantine while at TC for the past 2 weeks?
> 
> Another thing I have read is that this may be a designer virus. (man made) Also has anyone else caught word about the recent deaths and disappearances of the worlds top microbiologist. The people who can fight this thing have been disappearing for the past 4 years. Seems like it's a high risk profession.


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> It's a big to do over nothing unless you have a really weak immune system. They are touting 2 meds that supposedly help you combat it... maybe buy their stock???


The stocks haven't moved that much. Maybe they don't want to be obvious.

http://www.google.com/finance?q=OTC:RHHBY

http://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:PFE

http://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:GSK

among others.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Lets look in a few days to a week...


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Lets look in a few days to a week...


You are correct.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Texas Children's is a world-class facility with some of the finest pediatric caregivers on the planet. You can bet your *** they had this handled from the moment that baby came in.


MrNiceGuy said:


> I also heard they didn't know the child had the virus until they did the autopsy. The child passed on Monday. This leaves me with one question, I wonder if the child was under proper quarantine while at TC for the past 2 weeks?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

FishinChick© said:


> Texas Children's is a world-class facility with some of the finest pediatric caregivers on the planet. You can bet your *** they had this handled from the moment that baby came in.


That is agreed for sure. My wife works at MD Anderson and they have been taking precautions all week. They are not letting anyone from anywhere come in without vetting them first.


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

Take the Spanish when they looted Mexico, the Spanish did not kill all the Maya...but the dieases they brought over did kill many...the diseases were new and there was no resistance built up in the native people...thus the illness were compounded and very effective at killing....and it may have been a simple flu virus!

"The precise reason for this is not entirely understood but may be caused by an exaggerated response when the immune system encounters a new and highly pathogenic invader."



Free_loader said:


> two words "cytokine storm"
> 
> normal flu causes death in the very young, very old, and people with weakened immune systems
> 
> ...


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

I agree TC is a great place. From what I understand the first emails about H1N1 were sent out 4.28. Kind of alarming to me considering the child was there for aprox. 3 weeks prior and had tested negative in Brownsville. They had no clue the baby had H1N1 for the past 3 weeks?

Let's hope for the best.



Haute Pursuit said:


> That is agreed for sure. My wife works at MD Anderson and they have been taking precautions all week. They are not letting anyone from anywhere come in without vetting them first.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

If they are shutting down entire city school districts for a week or more at a time, then they know something that the media isn't reporting.

My aunt works in emergency management here in Allegheny County, PA and she has meetings scheduled all day today and tomorrow to go over the County's response to the flu because she was told it wasn't a matter of if, only when. I tried to get more info. out of her last night on the phone but she was short with me so i am not sure if she isn't allowed to say anything or doesn't really know many details yet.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hughoo222 said:


> Take the Spanish when they looted Mexico, the Spanish did not kill all the Maya...but the dieases they brought over did kill many...the diseases were new and there was no resistance built up in the native people...thus the illness were compounded and very effective at killing....and it may have been a simple flu virus!
> 
> "The precise reason for this is not entirely understood but may be caused by an exaggerated response when the immune system encounters a new and highly pathogenic invader."


Actually, this is how we conquered North America (with the help of the Spanish). A good source for this is "Guns, Germs and Steel". An excellent read.

Regarding the differences between the current flu outbreak (which might actually be pure swine flu and not a chimera) and death rates from seasonal flu, I think some health authorities are concerned more over the higher death rate (36,000 deaths is a lot for seasonal flu, but it's a tiny fraction of the infected population), the potential for exponential spread (as someone posted before, there is no herd immunity) and concerns that this disease can be extremely deadly with a minor mutation or a decline in health care when stockpiles of antivirals run down or hospitals become overrun.).

Swine flu is many times more dangerous than seasonal flu, killing about 10% of those infected (source: CDC, April 27). Still, the variant, Avian flu, is many more times dangerous than SF. but the difference is transmissibility. Avian flu kills about 30% of those infected, but infection requires close contact. The virus, like the TB bacterium, resides deep in the lungs. With Swine Flu, the virus resides in the nasal passages, where it is much easier to transmit.
Some reading from The Slate: http://www.slate.com/default.aspx?search_input=swine+flu&search_loc=on&qt=swine+flu&id=3944


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

If anyone needs a fishing partner I work from home and see very few outside persons during the week. I am extremely low risk to have on your boat for the weekend! Plus where else would be safer than isolated in the middle of the Gulf of Mexico from a non-airborne virus.....


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Hughoo222 said:


> A friend of ours is a Dr. down in the San Marcos/NB area and sent this out. I felt it contained some insightful stuff not seen on the news.
> Marc is a very intelligent and "with it" guy, he worked as a botanist for Pfizer in South America...then decided to become a Dr.
> 
> I hope it helps answer some questions and it does have some good suggestions for alternative medications ect.
> ...


good news travels fast, scary stuff travels faster. I got this in email two times today. :spineyes:


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> It's a big to do over nothing unless you have a really weak immune system.


Actually that's false. This variant seems to "use" a strong immune system and turn that against your own body.

If you were referring to the typical flu that would be a true statement. And it's one reason why no one makes a fuss over 30,000 deaths a year.

The Spanish flu that killed millions and millions in the early 1900's actually started as a mild flu that didn't kill that many when it first appeared. But 6 months later the virus mutated, and that's when the "pandemic" hit.

Anyway, so far certainly nothing to panic over but again I'll say they are watching this very, very closely. Those of us with family in health care are hearing a lot more than what's on most media sources. There are more suspected AND confirmed cases than the numbers reported, not lots more, but still higher.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

bassguitarman said:


> I agree with this statement except that the "cant" should be replaced with won't........


You are absolutely right - I grew up with my father being a Border Patrol agent and a brother who is currently in the USBP - they are not allowed to do their job completely - only enough to have some positive statistics!
I guess it will take small pox to get people to realize that a country that does not innoculate its' poplulation should not be allowed to come and go as they please!


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

What really piqued my interest is the relatively low, low cases and deaths compared with other infectious ailments. Either there is A LOT the general public is not being told or the CDC, WHO, DHS, et al are a bunch of doofuses. As nonsensical and beaurocratic the gov't can be, I don't believe they are a bunch of idiots.

There seems to be more this than is in the news. I'm thinking this is scaring the bageses out of the medical folks in the know and, until they have more data and history, they are not taking chances.

I'm paying attention to this.


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

wahoo said:


> Maybe we can just put a bubble over the entire USA and not let anyone come or go. That would be a lot of fun!


*That's the best idea I've heard in a long time!*


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Gone national??*

Ok..put on your tin foil hat.

http://www.infowars.com/texas-doctor-claims-swine-flu-cases-far-worse-than-reported/

Most here is suspect...the comments are -out there-:ac550: to say the least.

Not taking anything away from the OP; these things have a way of traveling around.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

So is this an ACTUAL friend of the Topic Starter or is this an email passed around over and over again with no validity? I'm confused. 

I don't want to buy into the "pandemic" crowd, but I have a 3 month old daughter. Should I be taking precautions in some way or just keep paying close attention to what's happening?


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> I don't want to buy into the "pandemic" crowd, but I have a 3 month old daughter. Should I be taking precautions in some way or just keep paying close attention to what's happening?


*just keep paying close attention to what's happening*

just this for now, unless it's confirmed in your immediate area.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Well...wouldn't it be CONFIRMED for those of us in the Houston area? How much more "immediate" do we need than a confirmed case (and death) in the medical center (albeit...contracted from Mexico, but still...died here) and the other acknowledged confirmed case is in Ft. Bend County. 

Without sounding too alarmed...I'd have to say that's pretty dang "immediate".


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> So is this an ACTUAL friend of the Topic Starter or is this an email passed around over and over again with no validity? I'm confused.
> 
> I don't want to buy into the "pandemic" crowd, but I have a 3 month old daughter. Should I be taking precautions in some way or just keep paying close attention to what's happening?


True or not, just know that the swine flu is for real and could spread from person to person. Confirm or not, DO NOT wait! It's already here so it's just a matter of when. So take every precautionary measure that you can. Try not to expose yourself or your family to the infected person or people by: Staying away from the crowd, go to the supermarket late or early in the morning to avoid the crowd. Stockpile your food suplly in case of a full blown epidemic and barricade your family inside your home since that is the safest place. Wash your hands frequently and remind your family members to do the same. Always think that the item you touched (a door knob) was touched by an infected person who just coughed and covered his mouth with his hands, then touched that door knob. You will have a better picture in mind and would wash those hands nonstop. Last but not least, watch your family members & your baby for signs of illness or fever and get checked out at once. Stay on high alert during your doctor's visit since the chances of encountering an infected person is very high in your doctor's office or at a hospital.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> Well...wouldn't it be CONFIRMED for those of us in the Houston area? How much more "immediate" do we need than a confirmed case (and death) in the medical center (albeit...contracted from Mexico, but still...died here) and the other acknowledged confirmed case is in Ft. Bend County.
> 
> Without sounding too alarmed...I'd have to say that's pretty dang "immediate".


Yeah a few more confirmed cases at elementary schools on the east side. Also stated confirmed cases had multiple contacts.

It is out and we will all get it soon enough. You just can't contain something like this. Wish you all well boys. I get sick if it is within 10 miles so I will let you know how it goes seeing how I will probably be the first, on here anyway.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

justhookit said:


> Actually that's false. This variant seems to "use" a strong immune system and turn that against your own body.
> 
> If you were referring to the typical flu that would be a true statement. And it's one reason why no one makes a fuss over 30,000 deaths a year.
> 
> ...


Yes you are right after I did a little more research it is definitely different from the other flu scares.


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

Marc is a friend of mine and has provided medical care for many of my friends and folks in my line of work...aside from owning a service company I work in the music business and helped co-found a non-profit dealing with medical/mental health and addiction issues. So I know a good one when I see one...or at least I'd like to think so. I have a nurse and an anaesthesiologist in the immediate family as well so medical talk is not lost on me.

He has diagnosed and cured issues in foks that run of the mill guys could or would not....like a friend who quit dipping snuff and started having Parkinsons like twitches, turns out to be a Seratonin/Dopamine issue....when the nicotine went away the twitches came up as the nicotine was supplying enough "good stuff" to the brain and kept it quiet.
Lets just say that many of the people I work with have fallen victom to the transgressions of their youth and a rock-n-roll career, thus they have to be very careful about what form of medications they take ect.
Simply put you don't give someone with addiction issues Codiene.....you find an alternative or two or three, who better to understand than someone who started out finding/studying the plants the meds are made from.

I'm not afraid of a whole lot of stuff and tend to dismiss the Alex Jones type raving lunatics quickly......BUT I would not have shared this if I did not feel it had some merit. I trust what he says without a single doubt...and if you do the footwork I think most of it is coming to fruition.

Again I'm just passing on what I know.

One more point....this variant is like the killer stuff of old...someone mentioned Spain and the 40 million there, I mentioned the Spanish/Maya in Mexico....it has happened before. Our country is less than 300 years old yet we have the luxury of looking back at written histories out to thousands of years in some cultures....who's to say it cannot happen again? The main thing I think people are missing is the misunderstanding of the variants attack method vs a simple flu or cold...the cold flu hits young and old. While it can infect anyone this thing likes the opposite demographic of kids/ederly.... middle age folks, and it kills them by turning their stronger immune systems on themselves....now that is scary!

Take what you like...and leave the rest.
Be safe.



BlueWaveCapt said:


> So is this an ACTUAL friend of the Topic Starter or is this an email passed around over and over again with no validity? I'm confused.
> 
> I don't want to buy into the "pandemic" crowd, but I have a 3 month old daughter. Should I be taking precautions in some way or just keep paying close attention to what's happening?


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd like to know how it turns a healthy immune system against itself. I'm not doubting it, I just want to know more. And, thanks for all the information.


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

Try Google...or Wiki...just a little info

"When the immune system is fighting pathogens, cytokines signal immune cells such as T-cells and macrophages to travel to the site of infection. In addition, cytokines activate those cells, stimulating them to produce more cytokines. Normally, this feedback loop is kept in check by the body. However, in some instances, the reaction becomes uncontrolled, and too many immune cells are activated in a single place. The precise reason for this is not entirely understood but may be caused by an exaggerated response when the immune system encounters a new and highly pathogenic invader. Cytokine storms have potential to do significant damage to body tissues and organs.[_citation needed_] If a cytokine storm occurs in the lungs, for example, fluids and immune cells such as macrophages may accumulate and eventually block off the airways, potentially resulting in death.[_citation needed_]
The cytokine storm (hypercytokinemia) is the systemic expression of a healthy and vigorous immune system resulting in the release of more than 150 inflammatory mediators (cytokines, oxygen free radicals, and coagulation factors).[_citation needed_] Both pro-inflammatory cytokines (such as Tumor necrosis factor-alpha, Interleukin-1, and Interleukin-6) and anti-inflammatory cytokines (such as interleukin 10 and interleukin 1 receptor antagonist) are elevated in the serum of patients experiencing a cytokine storm.[_citation needed_]
Cytokine storms can occur in a number of infectious and non-infectious diseases including graft versus host disease (GVHD), adult respiratory distress syndrome (ARDS), sepsis, avian influenza, smallpox, and systemic inflammatory response syndrome (SIRS).[2]
The first reference to the term _cytokine storm_ in the published medical literature appears to be by Ferrara _et al._[3] in GVHD in February 1993.

*Role in pandemic deaths*

It is believed that cytokine storms were responsible for many of the deaths during the 1918 influenza pandemic, which killed a disproportionate number of young adults.[1] In this case, a healthy immune system may have been a liability rather than an asset. Preliminary research results from Hong Kong also indicated this as the probable reason for many deaths during the SARS epidemic in 2003.[4] *Human deaths from the bird flu **H5N1** usually involve cytokine storms as well.**[5]** Recent reports of high mortality among healthy young adults in the **2009 swine flu outbreak** has led to speculation that cytokine storms could be responsible for these deaths.**[6]** However, the **Centers for Disease Control and Prevention** (CDC) has indicated that symptoms reported from this strain so far are similar to those of normal seasonal flu,**[7]** with the CDC stating that there is "insufficient information to date about clinical complications of this variant of swine-origin influenza A (H1N1) virus infection*



randyrandy said:


> I'd like to know how it turns a healthy immune system against itself. I'm not doubting it, I just want to know more. And, thanks for all the information.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

That report is from a Doctor here in New Braunfels at Christus Santa Rosa, its pretty scary to listen to all the different info floating around here. they have now closed Seguin, Marion, and Navarro ISD and are cancelling most church services and all city parks are closed in New Braunfels


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I want to thank you for the info. I gave my hubby info about the N-Acetyl Cysteine and Oscillococcinum as he was going to the Vitamin Shoppe today. He said that he purchased the last bottle of NAC they had and he was told that it has been flying off the shelves. We are going to have our son (16yo) start tonight on it since he is exposed to so many and then we will start it tomorrow. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

You are most welcome, glad to know it helped! I figure we all have enough stress already and this was pretty good stuff....especially the alternative preventatives...and I understand they are going quick. Seems news travels fast. Peace of mind alone is worth it imo.



portalto said:


> I want to thank you for the info. I gave my hubby info about the N-Acetyl Cysteine and Oscillococcinum as he was going to the Vitamin Shoppe today. He said that he purchased the last bottle of NAC they had and he was told that it has been flying off the shelves. We are going to have our son (16yo) start tonight on it since he is exposed to so many and then we will start it tomorrow. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

Hughoo222 said:


> Ok...all I know is what Marc sent in the email. I am merely the messenger.
> Seeing as my friend is a professional I don't see the need to put his full name out there, besides having his name on it would not change anything.
> Do your own research if you like....I was simply passing along some info I thought was important and relative. You can always opt for the more whitewashed version in the media if you like.
> 
> ...


I'm sure your not concerned with what any other idiot on here says about calling BS. You were being very nice in sharing this info with everyone. Believe it or not, it truly is a concern.


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm callin BS


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

shorty70 said:


> I'm callin BS


From what information do you base your conclusion.


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Hughoo222.
Good research, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gunslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a family member that works in Hays County and sent this very email to me today. They know the mother in law of the Dr. that wrote the email and confirmed that the mother in law is a good source, and believe me I took notice of it. The email even had the Dr's original send to list attached so I would say that this is very legit. I believe that this Dr. runs a clinic in Wimberely along with working at the hospital. Thanks for the help in getting this email out Hughoo222! I have spoken to Microbiologist that I work with and she stated that the recent CDC newsletter states opposite of what this email says. With that being said all we can do is pay very close attention to this and even more attention to our personal and families hygene!

I know and trust Dr. very well and will try to get more info to share myself.

Be safe and stay clean!


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Contempt prior to investigation.....*

Would you care to enlighten us as to your position...explain the BS calling part? Last I checked "calling BS" would not prevent my kids from becoming sick with a DEADLY virus....and I don't imagine schools would be closing if there were no threat. I pray you don't have kids.

PS, the world is flat......



shorty70 said:


> I'm callin BS


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

I talked to a pharmacist in Rockport today about the NAC supplement. He said he would not take it, that it causes nausea and vomiting. I responded about a study I found online that says it prevents flu. He says there was a study that suggested drinking beer would cure gout. One thing for sure, if beer prevents gout, I won't get it!


----------



## Gunslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

SlickWillie said:


> I talked to a pharmacist in Rockport today about the NAC supplement. He said he would not take it, that it causes nausea and vomiting. I responded about a study I found online that says it prevents flu. He says there was a study that suggested drinking beer would cure gout. *One thing for sure, if beer prevents gout, I won't get it*!


Thanks for for the much needed laugh!


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

My sister who works at TC said they had aprox. 340 people come into the emergency room last night. Thats about the same traffic as a regular 24hr. period. From her knowledge all tested negative. If more cases are discovered they are preparing for higher traffic levels and may turn the covered parking garage into a staging area. They are bracing for heavy traffic this weekend. She said the last place you will want to be is the emergency room.(duh) They will split people into two groups: people with the most flu like symptoms and those with least symptoms. If you head up there make sure you have legitimate symptoms or you may get stuck with the sickest people. That would suck considering from what I can tell this flu may be highly contagious, which would explain the school closings.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Yea In New Braunfels they are telling you to stay home if you have the symptoms and either call into your Dr. or the ER and they will instruct you where to go or what to do. They say 140 unconfirmed cases now in Comal County, they are waiting on cultures back from CDC and regional facilities for viral testing to confirm or say its the regular flu. But they are ramping up for even more cases by weekend
http://herald-zeitung.com/story.las...on=HeraldZeitung:42456BE90a801346B0XhS3472A45


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

I worked there for two years and I hated walking out of the tower building after hours during flu season. You have to walk straight through the lobby and lots and lots of sick folks.

Thanks to Hugo for posting this. I sent it to my family doc and he said it was spot on. He is a conservative guy who doesn't react to much and this has his attention.

BTW, Sam Houston Area Council has canceled all council events this weekend. Council camps are closed. You guys already know about the UIL. Klein ISD is limiting travel for any school-related event to the Houston area only. I suspect the district will close the schools as soon as there is a single confirmed case in KISD, Spring, Tomball, or Cy Fair. I don't know if that is necessary but you can bet it is going to happen.



MrNiceGuy said:


> My sister who works at TC said they had aprox. 340 people come into the emergency room last night. Thats about the same traffic as a regular 24hr. period. From her knowledge all tested negative. If more cases are discovered they are preparing for higher traffic levels and may turn the covered parking garage into a staging area. They are bracing for heavy traffic this weekend. She said the last place you will want to be is the emergency room.(duh) They will split people into two groups: people with the most flu like symptoms and those with least symptoms. If you head up there make sure you have legitimate symptoms or you may get stuck with the sickest people. That would suck considering from what I can tell this flu may be highly contagious, which would explain the school closings.


----------



## seahorse5 (May 27, 2007)

Hughoo222 said:


> A friend of ours is a Dr. down in the San Marcos/NB area and sent this out. I felt it contained some insightful stuff not seen on the news.
> Marc is a very intelligent and "with it" guy...


Here is a news bulletin about some "clarifying" and backtracking on the original email

http://www.ksat.com/health/19336577/detail.html


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

seahorse5 said:


> Here is a news bulletin about some "clarifying" and backtracking on the original email
> 
> http://www.ksat.com/health/19336577/detail.html


Wow, I don't read too much backtracking if any in that report. It just sounds like a guy being forced to "sugar coat" his story in order to keep his position. The morphed email is not in the report, and if I'm right, the one in this thread is the original... which shows a trained professional medical doctor's reaction to information provided to him on the same day he wrote it.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*be careful*



portalto said:


> I want to thank you for the info. I gave my hubby info about the N-Acetyl Cysteine and Oscillococcinum as he was going to the Vitamin Shoppe today. He said that he purchased the last bottle of NAC they had and he was told that it has been flying off the shelves. We are going to have our son (16yo) start tonight on it since he is exposed to so many and then we will start it tomorrow. Better safe than sorry.


Read up on the N-Acetyl Cysteine. From what I read, if you plan on taking it for any length of time, even at smaller theraputic doses, you also need to take Vitamin C supplements with it. Otherwise, you will cause other, additional problems with your body chemistry. Make sure to read up on possible side effects of any drugs or supplements, even if they are OTC, before you start taking them.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Steelersfan said:


> Read up on the N-Acetyl Cysteine. From what I read, if you plan on taking it for any length of time, even at smaller theraputic doses, you also need to take Vitamin C supplements with it. Otherwise, you will cause other, additional problems with your body chemistry. Make sure to read up on possible side effects of any drugs or supplements, even if they are OTC, before you start taking them.


That's the impression I got from the pharmacist I spoke to. The prevention might be worse than the illness. Guess we'll just see what happens.


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

Ah politics! Sounds like the local hand wringers got their drawers in a wad.
My post is original (unedited).....and like I said before, I trust the guy more than the talking heads on the TV, and you can "take what you like and leave the rest". The man is a credible and caring and I would imagine the big brain at the meeting.....seems some "elected" folks are more worried about their behinds. Me, I kinda apreciate his no BS approach....and as far as I am concerned them attempting to stiffle him is a crock!

I think someone else said it best on the thread...."Don't trust anyone who's email ends in ".gov" . :headknock

Maybe they forgot that Dr.'s are supposed to *prevent* and cure illness....



warcat said:


> Wow, I don't read too much backtracking if any in that report. It just sounds like a guy being forced to "sugar coat" his story in order to keep his position. The morphed email is not in the report, and if I'm right, the one in this thread is the original... which shows a trained professional medical doctor's reaction to information provided to him on the same day he wrote it.


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

I 'heard' that the pregnant woman the doctor was talking about (if it's the same one who was in a coma after giving birth) tested negative for the SF.


----------



## CoastalSpecial (Mar 4, 2006)

I understand what you're saying, but saying this flu is "like the killers strains of old" or whatever you said, is completely unfounded. There is absolutely no evidence of that.



Hughoo222 said:


> Ah politics! Sounds like the local hand wringers got their drawers in a wad.
> My post is original (unedited).....and like I said before, I trust the guy more than the talking heads on the TV, and you can "take what you like and leave the rest". The man is a credible and caring and I would imagine the big brain at the meeting.....seems some "elected" folks are more worried about their behinds. Me, I kinda apreciate his no BS approach....and as far as I am concerned them attempting to stiffle him is a crock!
> 
> I think someone else said it best on the thread...."Don't trust anyone who's email ends in ".gov" . :headknock
> ...


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

Actually...nobody knows...the cdc (if you trust them) said the evidence is "inconclusive". So again...I pointed out history and the possiblity it could be similar....the unknown is what gets us all.



CoastalSpecial said:


> I understand what you're saying, but saying this flu is "like the killers strains of old" or whatever you said, is completely unfounded. There is absolutely no evidence of that.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

How could we not be hearing everything? There's nothing else on the news. 24/7. If it's not for real, there's a whole lot of people screaming fire in the crowded movie theatre. It smells like hysterical overexposure to me.


----------



## CoastalSpecial (Mar 4, 2006)

I agree. Nobody knows. However, the current mortality rate would negate this statement you made:

"One more point....this variant is like the killer stuff of old..."

That is complete hearsay (as well as the threat level 6 and uncharted territory comment) that just contributes to unnecessary paranoia.

That being said, it's still important for everyone to be on the qui vive about the ordeal and not take unnecessary chances.



Hughoo222 said:


> Actually...nobody knows...the cdc (if you trust them) said the evidence is "inconclusive". So again...I pointed out history and the possiblity it could be similar....the unknown is what gets us all.


----------



## badboy (Jun 28, 2006)

Hughoo222

is just passing on what he heard so that you and your family can stay safe. To all of you who is riding his back on this, *YOU NEED TO GET OFF*. if your thinking it's BS then keep it to yourself, if you want to take this warning into consideration then thats your choice but please don't make the man sound like he's a criminal or something just because he cares enough to post this. Ok I'm done at least I got that off my back.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*chill out*



CoastalSpecial said:


> I agree. Nobody knows. However, the current mortality rate would negate this statement you made:
> 
> "One more point....this variant is like the killer stuff of old..."
> 
> ...


Just so you know, when Hughoo222 originally posted that up, the Pandemic Phase level was officially 4 (might even have been 3, still) on the WHO's scale. Shortly thereafter, it got raised to level 5. Level 5 means there is sustained human to human transmission in two separate countries in two separate WHO worldwide regions (and pretty much means that level 6 and full fledged pandemic is imminent). Level 6 just means it is spreading in at least 3 different WHO designated regions of the world. Based on the new confirmed and reported cases (many more suspected cases out there) announced this morning, we may very well be on the verge of level 6.

It is uncharted territory in this day and age. Diseases can spread much more rapidly than any other time in human history due to our globalization and travel habits. One positive thing of the economic downturn is that it is most likely helping in this instance as air travel, cruises, and even business travel have been severely curtailed in the past 8-12 months, most likely slowing the spread of this flu. Hopefully it won't be like the Spanish flu of 1918 and hopefully is peters out and doesn't become more virulent but it is still good to be aware of what is going on and take necessary precautions.


----------



## CoastalSpecial (Mar 4, 2006)

I never said I disagreed, and I never called anything he wrote BS. I just asked him to stick to the facts. Period.



Steelersfan said:


> Just so you know, when Hughoo222 originally posted that up, the Pandemic Phase level was officially 4 (might even have been 3, still) on the WHO's scale. Shortly thereafter, it got raised to level 5. Level 5 means there is sustained human to human transmission in two separate countries in two separate WHO worldwide regions (and pretty much means that level 6 and full fledged pandemic is imminent). Level 6 just means it is spreading in at least 3 different WHO designated regions of the world. Based on the new confirmed and reported cases (many more suspected cases out there) announced this morning, we may very well be on the verge of level 6.
> 
> It is uncharted territory in this day and age. Diseases can spread much more rapidly than any other time in human history due to our globalization and travel habits. One positive thing of the economic downturn is that it is most likely helping in this instance as air travel, cruises, and even business travel have been severely curtailed in the past 8-12 months, most likely slowing the spread of this flu. Hopefully it won't be like the Spanish flu of 1918 and hopefully is peters out and doesn't become more virulent but it is still good to be aware of what is going on and take necessary precautions.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hughoo222 said:


> A friend of ours is a Dr. down in the San Marcos/NB area and sent this out.





seahorse5 said:


> Here is a news bulletin about some "clarifying" and backtracking on the original email
> 
> http://www.ksat.com/health/19336577/detail.html





Hughoo222 said:


> Ah politics!


So has your "friend" made anymore statements to you about that article and how he possibly was "forced" to fess up and submit to higher ups and gubbamint control? Interested if he still carries the crisis mode possibility. Any updates?

Thanks


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

well, I am having a bit of a hard time believing the email also. 10 case for everyone reported, come on. are the ER's packed-sure, whats new.the problem is that every viral illness comes with cough, cong, fever, sore throat, nasal congest, and headache, and fever is not uncommon. kinda sounds like SF, eh? but it is mainly just americans who think they are dying after 1 day of the above symptoms. I have seen people in the ER who had been coughing for a couple HOURS. whoop tee doo. now in the current climate I would hate to see someone bring their little kid to the Er for a runny nose. hospitals are a great place to get sick as others have stated, that is where all the sick people go. duh! keep that in mind. I am in oklahoma so not experiencing this yet, but it will come. I just don't think this is armageddon (sp), disclaimers: I have a four year old, I have no anti-virals in the house.

so someone is wrong. either the CDC or the email DR. the truth is somewhere in the middle I'm sure. I don't think the CDC is playing it down, anymore than they should to keep from causing mass hysteria. I am sure the ER's in texas are seeing lots of false alarms.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

that email is getting a little more sour each day, huh.


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

shorty70 said:


> I'm callin BS


Hey shorty I called it a long time ago. Actually watched FOX News in Houston last night and they talked more about the Rockets than this flu.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

just got back from san antonio today and it was business as usual. lots of people out and about even hs seniors from all over the state and other states enjoying their class outing! swine flu? lol


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Does anyone else catch and release anymore?

Do people that use dull hooks lower their precentage rates on catching?

Is it really all in the pause?

Whats the deepest spot (hole)in each of our bay systems?

Is live better than dead?

Maybe just as well stick with the Arty mentality.

J/K folks! 

Alots of good information being shared out there! And skeered tatics from the past. 

Believe I'll(my family) will try and stay on the safeside.

Thanks for sharing Hughoo222.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

The CDC's report for today.

http://www.cdc.gov/h1n1flu/


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

warcat said:


> Wow, I don't read too much backtracking if any in that report. It just sounds like a guy being forced to "sugar coat" his story in order to keep his position. The morphed email is not in the report, and if I'm right, the one in this thread is the original... which shows a trained professional medical doctor's reaction to information provided to him on the same day he wrote it.


I got it on the day it was dated, third-generation from the original: I didn't know the guy, but could trace it back to the dr. with actual people.: first thing I thought of when I saw that was that this guy was about to get his butt in a crack over this, that he really meant to send it to a few relatives or friends, and never even thought that they'd send it everywhere... No way he intended it to spread like it did... I can certainly see that a CDC briefing of health care pros is going to be different than a press release: mix the two and you've got a panic on your hands.


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

Labs were backed up.....
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_med_swine_flu_us


----------

